# Buying grapes in Colorado



## bohman77 (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw a post recently about grape sales in Colorado from the Federal Fruit andProduce. Does anyone know any more details about this program? Thanks so much


----------



## robie (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you writing about Colorado grapes or about grapes in general?

Several of the home brew and wine supply stores in Denver nd aroiund Colorado Springs bring in California grapes each Fall. I don't know if any of them bring in South American grapes in the Springtime. I imagine one could go to the wineries on the Western Slope and make a deal to buy grapes if the desired quantity is reasonable enough.


----------



## Crinton (Jul 24, 2013)

The guy you want to talk to is Mike Martelli Jr. At Federal Produce. Their prices are lower than through a home brew shop, though you will need access to a Destemmer (and later a press). Last year they had a wide assortment of grape varieties, some of which I had never heard of.

John and Nancy Behrs from White Water Hills have also sold grapes in the past, though I don't think they did last year. 

Where are you located? I am in Erie, CO. It might make sense to do a group buy if a few of us decide to source grapes from Grand Junction...


----------



## robie (Jul 25, 2013)

Crinton said:


> The guy you want to talk to is Mike Martelli Jr. At Federal Produce. Their prices are lower than through a home brew shop, though you will need access to a Destemmer (and later a press). Last year they had a wide assortment of grape varieties, some of which I had never heard of.
> 
> John and Nancy Behrs from White Water Hills have also sold grapes in the past, though I don't think they did last year.
> 
> Where are you located? I am in Erie, CO. It might make sense to do a group buy if a few of us decide to source grapes from Grand Junction...



White Water Hills is a fine organization with great people. At our liquor store, they hold a wine tasting a couple times each year.

I think they have had some serious freezing issues over the past couple of winters and lost whole fields of vines.

If you do deal with them, they will treat you right.


----------



## bohman77 (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm up in Casper and I am looking a merlot grapes to purchase but I'd be happy with just a few buckets of must right now. Does anyone know if brew stores in Denver or the Front Range get must buckets in? Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 27, 2013)

I live in Denver and I don't know of anyone who brings in must/juice buckets. Several bring in fresh grapes. For the most part, the brew stores in town are 80-90% brewing and, 'oh-by-the-way we have some winemaking stuff somewhere' kind of stores. It is rather frustrating. Thank goodness for mail order and this forum.


----------



## bohman77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you know of the ones that do bringing fresh grapes so I might give them a call and put my name of the list. Thanks you very much. This forum is really helpful. We have a brew store here in Casper and Rich the guy who owns it is extremely helpful for wine making. It's a great store.


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 28, 2013)

Last I knew, Stomp Them Grapes brings in grapes and I believe (though I may be wrong) Do Your Brew brings them in. Stomp Them Grapes website has been down for months and I just noticed it is back up but pretty much worthless. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Crinton (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, I think you are right. Stomp them grapes does normally bring them in, though I believe the price is roughly $2 per pound, including destemming and pressing (via a bladder press). Federal fruit sells for roughly half that, but you will need to supply your own Destemmer and press (rent, buy, or borrow one).

Stomp's website has had issues for months now. Just "like" them on Facebook instead.


----------



## Brauerei (Aug 6, 2014)

For what it's worth, stomp them grapes has a sign on their door that they are closed by order of the state tax collectors. I've made wine from Federal Fruit and it is OK. Lower quality than others. Castle Rock homebrew supply is new and bringing in grapes from the same vendor as Stomp.


----------



## Fog (Aug 6, 2014)

So if you are in Northern CO. you can look at Hops & Berries in Fort Collins:
"Did you hear about our fresh wine juice sale?

Only taking pre-orders through store closing, Aug 30th!!

6 gallons of unadulterated press grape juice from California vinyards,
available in four varieties:

Alicante Bouschet ~ Pinot Noir ~ Lodi Zinfandel ~ Pinot Grigio

Pre-order before the sale ends and get $20 off the $180 price. That's about $5.35 a bottle!! Better yet, go in with a friend on a couple varities!

Availability is very limited, so give us a call today and get yours. "

I pre-ordered the Pinot Grigio and the Pinot Noir. I stop in there quite a bit and they are very helpful and will try to get anything you want.

Also I believe that Federal Fruit has closed too. If you do find a source for grapes PM me I would definately be interested.

Rob


----------



## gartj (Aug 7, 2014)

Federal Fruit is not closed they are called 5280 "something". I just talke to Mike Jr. this week and if your on their email list you should be getting a price/availability list in the next couple of days. Their# 303-292-1303. I ordered 300# last season and was completely satisfied with the quality and the outcome of my Cab Sauv., Cab Franc and Merlot. And no I don't work for them just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Brauerei (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like Castle Rock has them. Considering good Cali Grapes run 1.25 in the classifieds, plus shipping, these are good prices. https://www.facebook.com/CastleRockHomebrewSupply?focus_composer=true&ref_type=bookmark


----------

